# Nano Lighting Suggestions



## microfiche. (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey guys, MTS kicking in.. Starting a 10 gal nano reef.. Any recommendations what i should use for lighting.. T5, MH.. Looking at a 18" 150W MH with T5 made by odyssea, or a 72W T5 from fishneedit.com. Only LPS and maybe a couple of small acro frag.. Any other suggestions or experience with these units?

Thanks!


----------



## microfiche. (Jan 19, 2011)

Also, what would be a suitable temp for my bulbs? Thankss


----------



## upster (Apr 21, 2010)

Check these out. I've been considering adding a couple strips for supplementary lighting. I think you can get them from Ocean Aquatics.

Ecoxotic


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I am currently using 150w hqi on my 10g reef tank with awesome results the colour temp you will be aiming for is 14k or 20k...

10k will grow algae more than anything!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i would look into L.E.D lighting runs cooler ad is brighter for corals then the other ones


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

i have used these fixtures with great success.
150W Metal Halide Pendant Lights
150$ comes with all mounting hardware and suspension


----------



## microfiche. (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks guys, I think a MH unit will be sufficient for me and my budget =).. it's a standard 10 gallon, how many inches above the water should it be mounted?


----------

